# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid Experiences >  >  Lucid Dream Comic Book

## dougdrums

I'm going to keep this short, because I don't feel like typing. Ask all the questions you want afterwards.

Tonight I seemed up on my LD'ing luck. I had 3 LD out of four total dreams. I was going to experiment a couple things. The first was this, because it just seemed like fun, and the other was dream recall whilst inside a dream. During my last LD (and series of dreams) of the night, I tried the second experiment. While thinking, a brightly colored comic book appered on the table next to mine. I took a look through it, and lo and behold, it was the past three dreams of the night, packaged in a comic book format!

I had no problem with recall when I woke up  ::D:

----------


## Artie J

I'm confused...was your goal to have sex in space, or create an internet hoax?
Just kidding, that's a no brainer!   ::D:  
I've been wanting to materialize on the USS Enterprise and meet the crew. (Star Trek, TNG)
The comic book thing was incredible!  I'd love to experience that!

----------

